# Necron 2nd wave??



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

Necrons are out now.. but does someone have notices about a possible date for the 2nd wave?
stalkers, wraiths, spiders, some IC, flyers.. they have to come, BUT WHEN??

cheers! :stinker:


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

From what I hear it'll be after Vampire Counts, so i'd expect around Feb - March ish. Can't be sure though, so salt as always.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

There were rumours floating about of it being January, so no-one's realy sure.... its most likely the first quarter of next year though.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Theres rumours floating around that it will have to be quick because of the whole chapterhouse/ IP law fiasco. Supposidly thats why the dark eldar stuff came out so quickly. Personally I'd be happy if each army got a splash release rather than all this wave stuff

But New VCs????


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

VC are likely the next army book release, but we should see some more new necron models soon enough. I have no knowledge whatsoever but wouldn't think they'll be any later then Jan/Feb... 

Personally I find it incredibly surprising they aren't out for xmas: seems a massive opportunity that GW is just pissing away: the scythe kit has instant appeal, will be a beautiful large kit and probably be a little too expensive for most kids to afford (or adults to justify buying on a whim)... and then you have xmas, a time when people are trying to think of what they could gift someone that they'll enjoy but might not otherwise haev the money to pay for...
... of course, GW might just time it to come out right before xmas, but we would probably have heard something if that's the case.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

I find it weird that there were no scarab swarms in the codex. seems weird that they would be re-sculpted since they come in the warrior box but its also weird that they were not pictured.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. that is odd now that you mention it. You'd think if they were getting a resculpt, they'd not bother putting them in with the warriors...

The only one I can spot in the codex, is a single one as a base detail on an immortal on page 68.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

There's one on some terrain on page 69 as well. Might have been that there just weren't any painted up by the studio team ready to photograph: if anyone is going up to WHW anytime soon they could pop into the hall of miniatures and see if there are any scarabs amongst the necrons (though I expect so).
Alternately they might just have thought they looked pretty rubbish and/or spoiled the feel they were going for.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

I noticed that the classic scarabs are no longer on the GW site. I thought they might have moved them to the "Collectors" section, but only the lords with staff of light and warscythe are there. Oh well.


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

I noticed in my local Hobbycraft that all the Necron skimmers had 1/3 off, so hopefully soon.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd make sense though to redo the scarabs thinking about it.... given that now, technically, you can have 3 blocks of 10 bases if you so wanted to... buying 10 boxes of warriors isn't feasable to alot of people... so redoing them as a seperate box would be logical.... at least to me. Heck, I know I'd like to run at least one full block of them.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The thought behind January big releases, are that December is full of purchases of novembers releases for Christmas. December is also when most gift vouchers are sold, so shiny new releases in. January will catch little johnny with his hundreds of vouchers...

However, gift vouchers are money already spent. No shop likes selling lots of stuff and recieving vouchers. So if the Jan releases are big kits, it's more likely they'll top up the shortfall with cash...


----------

